# Karma



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried Karma Essential Oil Blend from Brambleberry, I have it.. but I dont know what to think of it. 
Im not an Essential Oil fan really at all.. so I am trying to experience some before I dismiss them all together... 
Any thoughts?


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, I will be honest and say that when I started making candles in 2004 I made a vow to not make anything with essential oils. Three years later I can't get enough of them! I'll admit you have to be careful about selling to certain people, making sure you put down reactions (pregnant women) stuff like that. I only use about eight kinds. So to my point, don't dismiss it try out a small little sample and see how you like it. Try some in lotion, soap, body spray. You may like it more in one than another! Oh and no I haven't tried their eo's cause there a bit over my budget.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

Thats Pepper, 

I just cant stand the smell of them lol
I live Lavender, Peppermint, Lemon, and Orange.. 
thats about it.. so when I smelled this.. I was like  :shock:  :roll: 

I am going to try it in soap.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 29, 2007)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Are you ever worried about someone have a reaction... i mean because of the precautions of the essential oils?


----------

